# Hunting ammo



## Beachnut (Apr 5, 2021)

What would be better for hunting ammo? Something smaller but heavier (3/8 steel)or a bit bigger but lighter (1/2inch marble)


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

3/8 steel marbles tend to slow down at longer distances


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on what you are hunting, though I think of them both as being light.

3/8 lead or 7/16 steel would be a better choice if you are going after anything larger than a rat.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I vote for 7/16" steel... good energy for some blunt force trauma.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If you are more confident of a head shot with one of those, pick that one.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Inside 10 yards both will do the trick. If you are going to stretch that distance 7/16 steel is your best friend.


----------



## Homepeixe2 (Mar 31, 2021)

My favorite ammunition to hunt: Wood Pigeons, Ducks, Rabbits and Squirrels. I usually use 10 and 11mm of steel for these pieces and I also like 10mm of lead a lot because the penetration and damage is higher. The band that I use lately and have become my favorite is Sheshou .8

Many people hunt with 8mm of steel and even less, but with ammunition like this you risk that a shot that is not perfectly placed will not knock down the piece and leave it badly wounded and loss


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Depends on range and vegetation. Out to 20m .50cal lead is devastating just don’t deflect off vegetation , out in the open I would opt for .40cal lead (10mm) For hunting forget marbles and steel. Leads best by far


----------



## Slingshooter01 (Oct 21, 2021)

Beachnut said:


> What would be better for hunting ammo? Something smaller but heavier (3/8 steel)or a bit bigger but lighter (1/2inch marble)


3/8 steel can if going fast enough can go in to the animal


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or 8.4mm leads is all I use 🎯👍👌


----------

